# Seeking advice on puppy foundations to eventually compete in OB and Rally



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi! Not sure what type of engagement you're looking for, but our puppy around your dog's age was in puppy obedience/socialization with the Hollywood Dog Obedience Club, and they are mostly/fully open. It was a hoot -- it's pretty basic stuff with some other not-so basic stuff, but the hardest part is to get your dog to focus being only 6 feet from another rambunctious puppy. They're also open for other classes as well. Good luck!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When I bring a baby pup home, I start working on position changes (sit, down, stand), focus walking (pup is walking in heel position on the left side and looking up at me), gaiting (for conformation), stacking (training feet/positioning so pup builds up muscle memory), taking/hold/give as foundation for retrieves, sits and down stays - basically anything my dog needs to do down the road, I start building the foundation when he's a puppy. 

Personal opinion here, but training clubs are shooting themselves in the foot when they shut down completely for covid.... while petstore classes continue like normal.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I don’t usually recommend pet store classes but in your case it’s what’s available. I hear that Matthew Twitty has some heeling videos out there you can watch for free. Just keep working on what they are teaching right now until you can get into a club class.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Now is the time to develop the muscle memory for tuck-up sits, fold-back downs, pop-up stands, etc.
Matt Twitty has been posting the steps to his heeling program on the Lakeland Canine Academy Facebook page. They are numbered and then there are live videos posted the following day where he answers questions.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I like the classes by the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy a lot. Courses are well laid out, the instructors are supportive, and you can choose your involvement level. 

There is a class opening on June 1st that would be great for foundations : FE485:All the sports:Building on the Basics
You could buy the pre-requisite class (available on May 18, lectures & video demonstrations) to start with and get ready :FE370:All the sports:Foundations for the Cross-training Canine

Another class that might interest you as far as engagement is concerned is : FE205:Focus Games. It also opens on June 1st.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Try the "Tricks that Transition" free course from Connie Cleveland. If you like that, there the Performance Puppy Primer ($97). 








Online Obedience Training


Train your dog from home with Connie Cleveland's online dog training. Courses and programs for your puppy or dog at home, plus expert competitive obedience training within the Obedience Road program.




www.obedienceroad.com




Connie Cleveland has a ton of practical advice. She shows goldens and labs in field and obedience and has trained people to train their dogs for decades. 

Kelly


----------

